

Would you create a "making of" commentary for your site similar to ones for movies and video games? - amichail

Presumably such commentary can give potential users the impression that quite a lot of effort has gone into the design and implementation of the site, thus increasing the chances that users will like the result.

======
donna
This was done in the CD-ROM days, like in Myst. Customer response card claimed
they liked it.

~~~
amichail
What's interesting to me is whether such commentary has a positive impact on
the core product by showing people just how much work went into it.

Moreover, I would like to know whether such commentary is feasible for web
services. Would people find it compelling?

~~~
ivankirigin
It would certainly be easy to make. I would favor better edited content than
testimonials in front of a webcam. Those are really boring.

My intuition is that people don't care how much work you've put in.

They care if you care. They like humanized companies. They like to be
entertained.

I think it could work, but show it to a few people before showing it off to
the world.

------
aaroneous
<http://rockstartup.com/>

